
San Francisco's facial recognition ban is the beginning of a national battle - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/san-francisco-s-facial-recognition-ban-just-beginning-national-battle-n1007186
======
LinuxBender
No idea how anyone can ban anything. Police cars will have cameras doing
recognition soon. Several cities in the U.S. are testing LED street lights
that have both cameras and microphones. Laws are usually vague enough and have
enough wiggle room to side step, so I will grab a snack, sit back and watch.

